# Winter in Sicily



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We are considering Sicily as our destination for winter '09/'10. 
How can we expect the weather there to compare to this winter in the south of Spain / Algarve. 
Has anyone examples / direct experience of the cost of living there.
All relevant info would be greatly appreciated.
Colin


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

mildish! , and we do have winter in southern Spain .Snow rain wind .cold. and of course sol , I would think pretty mild,cold nights not sure as it sits off the south west coast of Italy across from Tunisia.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno Jean Luc,
winter in Sicily is not going to be quite as warm as Spain or Portugal, but nearly so.
Still a valid alternative and a nice change I would have thought.
Cost of living is very similar, if not a little more expensive, to UK.
A subject that pops up regularly, and lots of information posted by myself and others over the past 2/3 years if you do a search .
Input 'Sicily and Winter', and in author box 'eddied' and you will find many postings, including mine of 07/11/2007 and 14/11/2008.
saluti,
eddied


----------

